# Lab Help



## Italiungurl (Apr 10, 2014)

TSH .019 their range .040-4.50

t4 Free 0.9 0.8-1.8

t3 total 162

what other test should I have

Dr. increased my meds in Dec my TSH was 5.60

now Im low AGAIN

Had a Thyroid USG today because she felt maybe nodules.. No report yet 

Anne


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Hi Anne. What thyroid meds do you take? Have you had antibodies tested?


----------



## Italiungurl (Apr 10, 2014)

Dec I had my TSH done it was high so they bumped me up from 60m to 90 m Armour Thyroid

now they put me back to 60m

General Practitioner won't do Antibodies

have made a appointment with Endo.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

If you are on Armour (well, if you are on ANY thyroid meds, but especially Armour), you have to look at FREE t3, not total. Your TSH is irrelevant at this point and your t4 will naturally go down on dessicated thyroid meds, so the only real way to dose is looking at free t3. I'm sorry we can't help more! How do you feel? As long as you feel ok, it should really not matter how low your TSH gets.


----------



## Italiungurl (Apr 10, 2014)

I feel a little tired am gaining weight again.

So t3 total is diff then free t3?


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Yes, very different.

Free t3 measures the "available" or unbound hormone that your body has ready to use. Total measures unbound and bound, so you really have no idea how much hormone your body has available, therefore you can't possibly know if you are properly medicated or not.


----------

